# Clarification of XFrame bushings



## KyleGT05usmc (Feb 28, 2009)

Looking around at replacement parts and getting confused. 

For instance. on wretched motors. 
Wretched Motorsports
is supposed to go above
Wretched Motorsports
???
so which do i replace?



and then BMR has 
BMR Fabrication Inc.
scroll about half way to HARROP REAR CRADLE BUSHINGS


scroll further and they also have N92350 Subframe bushings >
http://www.bmrfabrication.com/gto/nolsubframe.bmp

what do i replace for wheelhop?confused:confused


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

First read this if you haven't allready:http://www.gtoforum.com/f39/definitive-definition-gto-suspension-concerns-19058/
I got the x-member bushings(Energy Suspension)from AutoZone, ordered a rear diff insert from Results for 04-06 GTO BUSHINGS .
I also have drag bags in the rear from BMR, front and rear swaybar bushings. These are steps to REDUCE wheel hop not eliminate it. Last night I still experianced some wheel hop. There is still things I need to do back there to reduce it more.


----------



## KyleGT05usmc (Feb 28, 2009)

yes i read that post. i realize its not going to be completely solved by bushings but according to that post if i can at least solidify the xframe to the body I at least reduce that slop which it states is where a lot of the hop comes from. 

figure the drag bags are the best way to half a$$ the shocks/springs.

what about energy suspension? their parts are considerably cheaper but how far off is the performance? 

was looking at that weekend warrior package from the link you gave. is the 'cross member bushings' the same as the xframe bushings? another name i see is subframe but i would think thats referring to the front subframe? just seems to be a few names for same piece so thats whats throwing me off.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

I can't compare Energy Suspension bushings to the other brands because I can't. I can tell you by doing what I did I can tell a differance in the behavior of the rear end. It feels more connected than it did before. Rear subframe/crossmember/cradle is the same thing.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

IMHO the Energy subframe (x-member same thing) bushing are superior to the others and noticeably cheaper. The bags will give the most noticeable help. You may want to read this too


----------



## KyleGT05usmc (Feb 28, 2009)

well ill just go with those as far as the xframe bushings because 120+ is pretty steep.

hopefully between the bushings and drag bags i can keep that rear from beating my teeth together.


----------



## KyleGT05usmc (Feb 28, 2009)

i read about the gforce half shaft kit fix, im just about sold on it, gonna look into them a little more but i see everyone who has them swares by them. id probably go ahead and upgrade the bushings mentioned as well just to clean up the slop.

so they run a heavier shaft on one side, as to throw off the harmonics so they dont bounce together. i know it sounds ghetto but wouldnt adding a few strips of wheel weights have the same theory???


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

KyleGT05usmc said:


> so they run a heavier shaft on one side, as to throw off the harmonics so they dont bounce together. i know it sounds ghetto but wouldnt adding a few strips of wheel weights have the same theory???


GM uses a larger half shaft on one side to reduce wheel hop on the ZR1, not getto. After many folks have broken the rear end on CTS-V's due to wheel hop something has to be done to prevent it. Wheel weights will just fling off, and it would have to be balanced.


----------



## KyleGT05usmc (Feb 28, 2009)

i got ya. wasn't gonna do it but was just trying to see if it was the weight difference that made the improvement. 

so I think Im just going to go the more affordable route and get as many of the bushings from auto zone or whatever. I DD my car and race every now and then so i dont need adjustable bushings and ****. 

bushings, new half shafts, maybe some auto zone high tier shocks and im done, dont want to spend $1500 back there...


----------

